# ati-drivers 8.18.6 released

## bushwakko

they're out, but still not in portage, so I'm gonna wait! anyone tried'em?

----------

## Rakninlug

Hi,

I haven't tried them yet, but I would be really interested in the new (or improved) powersaving function of this driver. Unfortunately I've no clue, how to build/edit ebuilds, or how to install those drivers manually (gentoo just did it for me), so I think I'll have to wait, too.

----------

## amorpheus

hmm.. installed them from portage.. running into a bit of problems

```
[djamo]-># dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.6 [Oct 11 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5071 using kernel context 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7388 using kernel context 0

[fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 8.18.6 [Oct 11 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.6 [Oct 11 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7482 using kernel context 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7583 using kernel context 0
```

----------

## Merlin-TC

Well, I have them running though I don't see much improvement.

I don't know what ATI is doing but their drivers just can't compare to their windows counterparts.

I have a R350 btw.

----------

## amorpheus

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> Well, I have them running though I don't see much improvement.
> 
> I don't know what ATI is doing but their drivers just can't compare to their windows counterparts.
> 
> I have a R350 btw.

 

you have direct rendering working? how :]

----------

## Merlin-TC

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.6 [Oct 11 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5395 (X4.3.0-8.18.6)

```

I just took the latest ebuild of the ati drivers (masked I think) and put it in my overlay dir, renamed it according to the new name of the driver and did an "ebuild ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.18.6.ebuild digest".

I think I downloaded the driver manually though.

After that just emerged it without problems.

Oh, and I am using the ati agp driver so only compile agp support in your kernel but no specific driver.

But I haven't tried it with a chipset driver supplied by the kernel so maybe that works just fine too.[/list]

----------

## amorpheus

hmm.. might be because i have via agp and ati agp built in enabled, but it worked in the past.   :Confused: 

EDIT: Hmm no, ok ive installed 2.6.14 rc3 nitro and this is what i get at build: 

```
 Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "verify_area" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.18.6/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.18.6/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

```

```
-># dmesg| grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol verify_area

fglrx: Unknown symbol verify_area

```

----------

## Erlend

My screen just turns off!  This has happened with the last three drivers, although 8.14.13-r5 work fine.

Any ideas?

Erlend

----------

## Merlin-TC

It didn't work with a 2.6.14 based kernel for me.

I am "still" using a 2.6.13

----------

## amorpheus

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> It didn't work with a 2.6.14 based kernel for me.
> 
> I am "still" using a 2.6.13

 

ya apparently.. not but i did get it working with 2.6.13 just by using the install utility from ati, portage ati-drivers dont work yet.

----------

